# اذا طفلك عنيد..إليك الحل!!



## oesi no (18 سبتمبر 2012)

طفلك عنيد ؟ يصرخ و يتزمر ويرفض أوامرك ؟...


هل توبخه و تسبه وقد تضربه أذا قام بهذه التصرفات؟....


هل يتعدل سلوكه بعدها؟...

غالبًا الأطفال تميل للعناد عندما يشعرون  بأنهم المسيطرون على الوضع وهذا العناد غير مرتبط بمرحلة عمرية دون آخرى أذ  أنه السلوك الشائع بين الأطفال والمراهقين بل وبعض الراشدين أيضًا .

كثيرًا من الأباء يلجئون إلى أساليب التعنيف والايذاء البدنى والمعنوى لحسم الأمور ولكن.. *هل هذا صحيح؟!*



​

*إليكم بعض النصائح والحلول لتعديل سلوك الطفل العنيد*

*1. تحدث وأستمع لطفلك :*
*
*


​*
*


 يولد  الأطفال وهم مزودين بالسمات العقلية نفسها والتى يتمتع بها البالغين ولكن  البالغين لديهم من الخبرة مايجعلهم قادرين على التصرف والقيادة وتحمل  المسؤلية لكن حاليا ومع الأنشغال الدائم أصبح الآباء لا يجدون الوقت للتحدث  والأستماع لأبنائهم وبالتالى أين سيستطع الطفل أكتساب الخبرة قد يتاح  للطفل خاصة بالروضة أو المدرسة أن يتعلم ولكن هذا ليس كافيا أذ يأتى بسلوك  قد لا يتقبله الوالدين مما يجعلهم مع الوالدين بحالة صدام وتتطور الأمور  لحد قد يصل لعدم تقبل الطفل لأملائات وأوامر الآباء وهنا يأتى السلوك  العنيد وتبدأ المعاناة.

*الحل:*حاول  أن تقضي بعض الوقت يوميًا فى التحدث مع طفلك وبناء علاقة صداقة ومودة كى  يكتسب الطفل خبرات تجعله قادر على التصرف وأيضًا تؤهله لبناء شخصية مفعمة  بالثقة.


*2. السلوك :* 
*
*


​*
*


جميع  الأطفال يوجد عندهم سلوك العناد وتصلب الرأى لكن ماقد يزيد الأمور سوءً هو  تصرف لوالدين و تعاملهم مع الموقف خاصة أذا قام الطفل بأحراج والديه فى  الأماكن العامة وأمام الآخرين مما يجعل الأباء يعالجون المواقف بالعنف و  الضرب والسب.


*الحل:*  الغضب ليس الحل لا تزيد النار وقودًا ينبغى على الآباء التحلى بالصبر  والهدوء و محاولة التحدث للطفل ومعرفة سبب العناد بعض الأطفال لا يتسجيبون  لهذا الأسلوب الهادى يمكنك عقابهم ببعض الأساليب مذكورة فى نهاية المقال.


*3. المشاركة وعلاقة الأخذ والعطاء:*
*
*


​*
*


يجب  على جميع الآباء تعليم أطفالهم المشاركة والأخذ والعطاء فنعلمهم تبادل  الألعاب مع الأصدقاء ومشاركة الأم فى المنزل وبعض الأمور التى تساعد الطفل  فى نبذ سلوك الأنانية و تعلم المشاركة بهذه الطريقة سيدرك الطفل أنه إذا  أراد شئ عليه أن يعطي شئ فى المقابل

*مثال: " أذا قمت بمساعدتى فى ترتيب غرفتك سوف أكافئك "*
*4. كن قدوة صالحة له : *
*
*


​*
*


كن  قدوة لأطفالك وقبل أن تمنعه من سلوك معين لا تفعله أنت أولاً لان طفلك هو  مرآة لتصرفاتك وأعلم أن عنادة مبنى على أعتقادات خاصة به يتبناها و يتصرف  من خلالها بعض الأزواج يضربون و يسبون زوجاتهم أمام الأطفال ويتراكم هذا  الموقف بذهن الطفل فيقوم بضرب أصدقائه و زملائه و أهانته و من دون أن ندرى  نخلق طفل عدوانى الحل فى أن تكون قدوة حسنة لطفلك و لا تفعل شئ ونقيده أمام  الطفل كى لا يفقد الثقة فيك .

مثال : " نظف الطبق الى تأكل فيه بعد الأنتهاء ن الطعام وأجعل طفلك يرى هذا وقل له أن هذا سلوك سليم"

*5. لا تصرخ بوجه طفلك :*
*
*


​*
*


 الصرخ والسب والتعنيف يجعل الطفل أكثر عنادا فأنتبه.

*الحل:*  يجب عليك شرح وجهة نظرك للطفل بهدوء فالأطفال لن تصغى لكلماتك كاقائد  وحاول أنت أيضا أن تفهم وجهة نظرهم ومن ثم الأتفاق على أنسب الحلول أجعلهم  يفكرون معك فى حلول للمشكلة ومشاكل آخرى كسب الثقة هو الأهم لا تجعلهم  يشعرون أنك عدو.


*6. أعطهم الأحترام :*
*
*


​*
*


 لأنهم  صغار هذا لا يعني أنهم لا يستحقون الاحترام.عندما تعطى طفلك الأحترام فهذا  سيساعده فى أن يتحلى هو أيضًا بهذا السلوك بل وتصبح عادة مزروعة فى شخصيت  ولكن الأحترام لا يعنى ألا تكون حازما فى بعض المواقف.

مثال : " حبيبى من فضلك أيمكنك أن تضع ألعابك فى مكانها بعد اللعب سوف اغضب منك ان اهملتها"


*7. أمدح طفلك وكافئه : *
*
*


​*
*


أثبت  (ثرونديك) أن الأفال يقومون بسلوك أفض عند المكافئة مما يعز من سلوكهم  الإيجابى فلا تنسى الثناء على طفلك أذا قام بسلوك حسن ويمكنك مكافئتهم على  افعالهم الصحيحة قم بالثناء على أفعالهم الجيدة على الفور وبصدق.

مثل "كنت رائع وأنت تساعدى فى تنظيف غرفتك شكرا ".

*8. كن لهم المرشد والدليل :*
*
*


​*
*


 يمكنك  جعل أطفالك يقدمون أفضل مالديهم وذلك بمساعدتك لهم وتنمية شخصيتهم بخبراتك  وتجاربك وان توضح لهم عواقب الأمور وأفضل طرق التصرف بها

*مثال : " لا تضع يديك على أناء ساخن لانك ستحرق يداك .. وأذا فعلها وأحترق ذكره بأنك قد نبهته مسبقا وأجعله يتأكد أنك كنت محقًا"*

*9. لا تتصرف بعنف وقوة مع طفلك :*
*
*


​*
*


 لاترغم  طفلك على تقبل قواعدك وقوانينك بالعنف فهذا سيجعل الطفل خائفا منك ولن  يتعلم شئ فهذا من شأنه ان يجعل طفلك ضعيف الشخصية او متمردا فيما بعد الحل :  الصبر ومحاول تعديل السلوك خطوة خطوة .

*بعض طرق العقاب وتعديل سلوك الطفل:*
منذ سن الطفولة المبكرة وما بين عمر الستة  اشهر والعامين يمكنك أجبار الطفل على بعض الأمور لصالحة ومن سن (5:2) سنوات  يمكنك التحاور مع الطفل وتشجيعه ومكافئته

* يمكن عقاب الطفل بمقاطعته كان يمتنع  الأبوين عن محادثته بعض الوقت او كان يرفضوا تلبية بعض الأغراض التى يطلبها  .. لكن لا تبالغ فى الأمر.

* يمكن حرمان الطفل من الذهاب للتنزه او النادي او اللعب بالعابه او مع رفقاته ..أيضا لا تبالغ بالعقاب.

* اذا امتنع عن طعام معين يمكنك ان تبدلى  اناء الطعام ببعض الانية ذات الأشكال الكرتونية التى يحبها الأطفال ومن ثم  تجعليه يأكل وانتى تقصى عليه قصة مرتبطة بهذه الشخصية الكرتونية.

* اذ امتنع عن تناول الدواء احضرى الدواء بيدك وبالآخرى قطعة حلوى او بونبون وقولى له انع اذا اخذ دوائه ستقدمى له الحلوي .

* ومع ذلك ، فالعناد ليس دائما أمرا سيئا فإنه لكنه يظهر أن طفلك كثيرالثقة بنفسه ونريد أن نعلمهم الثقة ولكن بطريقة صحيحة.


اعداد: نرمين سليم
فريق كل يوم معلومة طبية
المصدر:

teachingkidsempathy


​


----------



## النهيسى (19 سبتمبر 2012)

*موضوع ونصائح مفيده جدا
شكرا الرب يباركك​*


----------



## candy shop (21 سبتمبر 2012)

موضوع مهم جداااااااااا

شكراااااااا جو

نصائح مفيده 

نورت القسم يا باشا 
​


----------

